# colour grading in video



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a great video showing how colour grading is used in differently themed movies/videos to enhance a mood or look - it is a promo for Red Giant, the makers of Magic Bullet Looks which is a software plug-in for video editing suites such as Final Cut Pro, Premiere Pro, Vegas Pro and After Effects.
Worth watching full screen in HD (watch to the very end, past the credits too) - very creative way of promoting their product. :grin:

Plot Device on Vimeo


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

brilliant video ..


----------

